# Freezing summer sausage



## illmakeufamous (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm about to get finished with a batch of venison s/s. It didn't completely fat out but was sure on its way. The casings are lose and shriveled so my question is can I remove it from the casing so that I can clean off some of the grease and vacuum seal it to freeze without the casing?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2015)

You sure can.  I'd do the skinning and cleaning at frig temps.  That way you can get the fat while it's solid and still have a slight film on it for the vac pack.


----------

